# Trovoada em Torre de Moncorvo, 28/06/09



## tomalino (29 Jun 2009 às 14:01)

Boa tarde a todos!

Vim passar o fim de semana a Moncorvo, e ontem consegui filmar uma trovoada a passar por aqui
O vídeo tem dois raios, primeiro em tempo real e depois em câmara lenta, seguida de duas imagens dos raios,retiradas do vídeo:


----------



## vitamos (29 Jun 2009 às 14:32)

tomalino disse:


> Boa tarde a todos!
> 
> Vim passar o fim de semana a Moncorvo, e ontem consegui filmar uma trovoada a passar por aqui
> O vídeo tem dois raios, primeiro em tempo real e depois em câmara lenta, seguida de duas imagens dos raios,retiradas do vídeo:



Bom registo! Obrigado pela partilha


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Jun 2009 às 14:37)

tomalino disse:


> Boa tarde a todos!
> 
> Vim passar o fim de semana a Moncorvo, e ontem consegui filmar uma trovoada a passar por aqui
> O vídeo tem dois raios, primeiro em tempo real e depois em câmara lenta, seguida de duas imagens dos raios,retiradas do vídeo:
> ...


----------



## AnDré (29 Jun 2009 às 14:38)

tomalino disse:


>



Atingiu a casa?

Brutal!


----------



## MSantos (29 Jun 2009 às 15:51)

O raio atingiu mesmo a casa Ou é ilusão de optica

Qualquer das formas é um grande registo


----------



## Z13 (29 Jun 2009 às 16:19)

Em cheio...........  



Excelentes registos!!!!  Deve ter sido cá um estrondo..............


----------



## tomalino (29 Jun 2009 às 17:02)

MSantos disse:


> O raio atingiu mesmo a casa Ou é ilusão de optica
> 
> Qualquer das formas é um grande registo



Deve ser ilusão óptica devido ao vidro da janela. Se vires o vídeo com som, verificas que o som chega mais de um segundo depois do raio. mesmo assim foi um grande estrondo
O raio deve ter caído a uns 300 metros em linha recta, nos montes lá atrás.


----------



## Gilmet (29 Jun 2009 às 17:50)

Penso que se o raio atingisse a casa naquele local, a janela não ficaria totalmente _impune_, como ficou! 

No entanto, tendo ou não atingido a casa, são imagens fantásticas!


----------



## Brigantia (29 Jun 2009 às 21:32)

Bom vídeo, mas também me parece que se tratou de pura ilusão de óptica...senão provocaria danos.


----------



## squidward (30 Jun 2009 às 00:19)

belo registo, os meus parabéns!


----------



## ajrebelo (30 Jun 2009 às 01:36)

Boas

Bem apanhado, e apanhaste mesmo  

Bom registo

Abraços


----------



## Mjhb (1 Ago 2009 às 13:41)

Uau...

A imagem em que o raio atinge a casa é arrebatadora!!!


----------

